# algun cliente de mpd que aun se esté desarrollando?

## ensarman

esuve buscando varios clientes para mpd pero la gran mayoría estan abandonados desde hace mcuho tiempo, viendo su rpositorio de svn,git,mercurial,etc, todos los que vi tienen su ultimo commit desde hace mas de 5 meses, pease alguien  sabe de algun cliente que aun sigue desarroollandose?

----------

## acidrums4

Mi amado y buen cliente ncmpcpp sigue en desarrollo aún, seguramente ya lo conoces. Me parece genial, bajo consumo de energía y es "todo terreno". Aunque no lancen versiones estables tan seguido (creo que una por año llega al árbol estable de Portage), al ver su registro de commits en su repositorio Git se encuentra que la entrada más reciente es del 30 de enero de este año.

----------

## ensarman

sip prove ese, es un clon de ncmpc, lo que estaba buscando es algo mas grágico  :Razz: 

----------

## acidrums4

Algo gráfico para Qt está uno llamado Be:MPC, aunque no me gusta porque su interfaz es muy experimental y poco usable a mi parecer.

----------

## ramonoid

¿Que tal Sonata?

https://github.com/multani/sonata

----------

